# What's your coffee?



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm pretty plain when it comes to coffee, mainly because the other shit is so expensive.  With that said, I drink a regular caffeinated coffee with a little bit of french vanilla.

I didn't really realize how unhealthy those french vanilla creamer things were, so I keep it to 1, 2 or 3 depending on the size of my cup.

Whats your favorite cup o' joe?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2008)

Light and Sweet. 
50 to 75 cents.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2008)

It's amazing what Coffee will do to your bowels.

I need a bathroom break...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2008)

I like to be able to stand a spoon up in mine.

Nice quality, dark roasted coffee, real cream (if available) and splenda these days, otherwise I'll use half and half.

Flavored creamers are for sissy's.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Flavored creamers are for sissy's.



Once they hit your lips... it's just so good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Light and Sweet.


Me too. I'm not really a cappu-frappa-dappa-lappu-gappa-yappu-chino type. Not into the so-strong-that-the-spoon-stands-upright-in-your-coffee blend either. Just regular light coffee + lotsa sugar. No milk.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I need a bathroom break...


 it never does that to me  I'm originally a tea drinker **mmmm.. antioxidants **


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Once they hit your lips... it's just so good.



What cream do you use?!?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2008)

I notice some coffee drinkers get that killer coffee breath, but others don't.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> What cream do you use?!?



COFFEE-MATE - Products - Sugar Free French Vanilla Liquid

I wasn't aware that they had a sugar free french vanilla, perhaps it's time I invest in some coffee beans/the above mix and save myself some cashola.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh...I thought it was the Bukake brewed brand.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 7, 2008)

good old fashined black coffee... sometimes with a splenda packet


----------



## cpush (Apr 7, 2008)

pick up my beans from the local roaster, grind them, make it strong and drink it black 

normally 1/4c whole beans to 4c water


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 7, 2008)

If I'm using the Coffee Press, black with 2 splendas.  If I'm using drip, half and half with 2 splendas.

Or I just drink tea.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2008)

I take my coffee black; Just like my men.

By which, I mean that I don't drink coffee.  I can't stand the shit.  The funny thing is that I like the flavor of coffee in ice cream and chocolate.

I lieu of coffee, I drink diet soda or Redline.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 7, 2008)

Yerba Mate


----------



## machinehead (Apr 7, 2008)

I drink nestle taster's choice hazelnut taste, great tasty coffee, also I add stevia extract for the sweetness.
For regular coffee, I drink nestle red mug.


----------



## gixxer0.6g (Apr 7, 2008)

I have an espresso machine and I usually do about 4-5 shots with a cup of skim milk and some surgar free chocholate syrup in it.  Mmmmm


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i drink mine with nothing in it.
> 
> i think the infamous 'coffee breath' is actually coming from the sweetner/creamer. i drink it straight and don't get that mist of dread from my mouth.


I see...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2008)

> Flavored creamers are for sissy's.





soxmuscle said:


> Once they hit your lips... it's just so good.



I rest my case.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Oh...I thought it was the Bukake brewed brand.



Ugh!


One Sox and a cup.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2008)

America runs on Dunkin. 
Bitch.


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2008)

Just water & coffee brewed... no additives needed..


----------



## vader (Apr 7, 2008)

straight expresso,no sugar ,no cream


----------



## alexvega (Apr 7, 2008)

costaRica coffee,when i was in USA i use to drink folgers but it so expensive,i change to maxwell, but bad quality.

i love coffe  usually i drink 4 cups at day.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2008)

*Starbucks launching everyday coffee with free samples*


*




* 
LOS ANGELES (Reuters) â?????? In a bid to reinvigorate lackluster U.S. traffic, Starbucks (SBUX) on Tuesday will introduce an everyday brew called Pike Place Roast and for 30 minutes will hand out free 8-ounce samples.
Free cups of the new coffee, which the company said has a smoother flavor and finish, will be available starting at 9 a.m. at all company-operated stores in the United States.
Andrew Linnemann, Starbucks master coffee blender, said in a conference call with reporters on Monday that Pike Place and Pike Place decaffeinated will be offered daily, along with a third bold-style coffee from a rotating list.
Starbucks had previously served a different coffee each week, which Linnemann said was confusing to some customers. With Pike Place, Starbucks will deliver drip coffee that is the same, regardless of the day or location, he said.
Linnemann declined to reveal the source of the beans used in the Pike Place blend, which will sell for $9.95 a pound .

Pike Place blend, named for the company's famed Seattle outpost, will roll out in domestic markets only, Linnemann said, adding that Starbucks is evaluating what brews will be best for international markets.
Traffic in Starbucks' U.S. stores has been slowing in recent months, amid a broad-based economic downturn and stiffer competition from companies such as McDonald's (MCD), which is aggressively targeting the specialty-brewed coffee market that Starbucks helped establish.
Last year, McDonald's efforts got a boost when _Consumer Reports_ rated the hamburger joint's drip coffee best.
Tasters from the consumer magazine said of McDonald's brew: "Decent and moderately strong. Although it lacked the subtle top notes needed to make it rise and shine, it had no flaws."
Starbucks got a harsher review, with tasters calling its coffee "strong, but burnt and bitter enough to make your eyes water instead of open."


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2008)

Went there once, never went back.

Overpriced coffee with too many fake plastic cut out people.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not a coffee drinker.  Never have.  Never will.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2008)

That's amazing when you consider the time you get up to go to the gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> *Starbucks launching everyday coffee with free samples*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


starbucks makes me feel like I'm missing out on some cool, misunderstood culture..then, when I taste the nasty-ass burnt coffee, I realize I dont give a shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2008)

diner coffee in NJ!!! Cannot beat it anywhere.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 8, 2008)

Only times i go there is if I'm with someone who wants a Starbucks coffee. Otherwise i walk right past them. Besides I'm not much of a coffee drinker. One cup of regular in the morning is fine with me.


----------



## alexvega (Apr 8, 2008)

*cccccccc*



min0 lee said:


> That's amazing when you consider the time you get up to go to the gym.



i??´m agree with u!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 8, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Went there once, never went back.
> 
> Overpriced coffee with too many fake plastic cut out people.



If you don't know anyone maybe - I happen to be friends with half of the people that work at the one across the street, so it's a good place to hang out and do work.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> If you don't know anyone maybe - I happen to be friends with half of the people that work at the one across the street, so it's a good place to hang out and do work.



Liar!  Youre not working youre just pretending to be working.  Hah, no, but it was funny to see Family Guy do a parody on people who go to starbucks and act like they are there to write their own book.

I drink espressos.  I dont like coffee cuz of the taste, the stain, and the bloated feeling.  However, just like alcohol, its not the taste thats the reason I drink them...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> However, just like alcohol, its not the taste thats the reason I drink them...


You get drunk on coffee???


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you Irish it up enough, sure.


----------

